# هدية العيد كل عام وانت بخير primavera 6 شرح بالصوت والصورة



## engahmedalaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

Links to all Primavera P6 on demand webinars are as follows:

Topic: Planning and Scheduling with P6

: https://www.brainshark.com/primavera/planningschedulingwithp6

Topic: Web Project Management in P6

: http://www.brainshark.com/primavera/webprojectmanagementinp6

Topic: Using Portfolios and Dashboards in P6 Meeting 

http://www.brainshark.com/primavera/UsingPortfoliosandDashboard

Topic: High Level Resource Planning and Reporting in P6 

http://www.brainshark.com/primavera/HighLevelResourcePlanReportP6

Topic: P6 and Integrated Construction Management 

http://www.brainshark.com/primavera/P6IntegratedConstructionMgmt

Topic: Why Migrate from P3 to P6?

http://www.brainshark.com/primavera/WhyMigratefromP3toP6

فقط قم بنسخ الرابطة 
لاتنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (11 أكتوبر 2007)

كل سنة وانت والأمة طيبيين وشكرا على الهدية الجمدة


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (12 أكتوبر 2007)

كل سنة وانت والأمة الاسلامية جميعا طيبيين وشكرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (12 أكتوبر 2007)

هل هذا حساب يصلح للأستخدام مرة واحدة


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 أكتوبر 2007)

يا ريت لو أي من الأخوة يقدر يوصلنا للنسخة بريمافيرا 6.0


----------



## engahmedalaa (13 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد انت من الممكن تسجيل الشرح علي جهازك ومن الممكن استخدامة اكثر من مرة

ولاكن الي الان لم احصل علي نسجة بريمافيرا 6 فمن يحصل عليها ياريت يبعتها علي المايل engahmedalaa yahoo واكون شاكر


----------



## sasuki (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورة مساعيكم و الحمد لله لسه الدنيا بخير ... بس للاسف لن نستفيد من هذا الشرح الا اذا كان الواحد منا يمتلك في جهازه الاصدار السادس ( primavera v6 ) لذلك رجااااااااااء من الجميع من يمتلكه يبعثه و هذه هو *****ي ah_sh_20 و هو على الـ hotmail


----------



## رامي علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## ايلي توما (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
الروابط لاتعمل ارجو توضيح عملية التنزيل لان الموضوع مهم جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الزعيم2000 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
و كل عام وانتم بخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات المفيده
و كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا


----------



## ايلي توما (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم ارجو منك توضيح طريقة نسخ الشرح على جهاز الكومبيوتر الخاص بي 
لان النت عندي بطيء جدا والصوت مقطع وغير مفهوم ولك فائق الإحترام


----------



## nabel (17 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank you so much
you are amazing


----------



## بوبماند (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات
لا أعتقد أنه يمكن ارسال مثل هذا البرنامج عن طريق Email :81:


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خير وياريت لو تستطيع الحصول على نسخة من البرنامج وطرحها فى الملتقى لتكتمل الفائدة


----------



## kembel67 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جاري التحميل ونشكر لك ابداعاتك ياباشا


----------



## ابن البصرة (22 أكتوبر 2007)

_كل عام وانتم بخير_
_وشكرا على المساهمة القيمة_


----------



## ام نورا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
والله اننا لنخجل من كثرة عطاءات الملتقى 
واعضائه الافاضل


----------



## engahmedalaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

لم يتم العثور علي بريمافيرا 6 ولاكن لدي نسخة 5 600 ميجا كيف يمكنني ان ارفعها؟


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (30 أكتوبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

wher is p6? no one get it yet?i am still waiting


----------



## ehabebo84 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## engahmedalaa (11 نوفمبر 2007)

لايوجد اي نسخة من P6? اين العمالقة؟


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 نوفمبر 2007)

لم نتمكن بعد العمل على الإصدار الخامس بشكل جيد حتى نسمع عن الإصدار السادس،نأمل الحصول على نسخة من الاصدار الجديد


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## قلب الأحبة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ووسع لك في معلوماتك 
إن شاء الله يتم البحث عن 
Primavera P6


----------



## المهندس ظافر (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على هذة الجهود ياريت لو يتم الحصول على النسخة من هذا البرنامج


----------



## مهندس كهربة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 نوفمبر 2007)

أكرر طلب الزميل محمود عياد لطرح نسخة من هذا البرنامج لنبدا التعرف عليه،خاصة وأن الإصدار الخامس لم يعمل مع الفستا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

أكرر طلب الزميل محمود حازم بضرورة الحصول على الاصدار السادس لتكتمل الفائدة


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خير وياريت لو تستطيع الحصول على نسخة من البرنامج وطرحها فى الملتقى لتكتمل الفائدة


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## شلدون (4 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء لم تمكن من التحميل مع اننى اتبعت تعليمات الموقع لتغير اعداد exploer


----------



## wail84 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوتي الكرام الروابط لا تعمل ارجو التوضيح


----------



## habeeba (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## magda (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو التوضيح


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل برجاء التوضيح حيال ذلك


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز شكراٌ على العمل الرائع ولكن يوجد مشكلة في الروابط رجاءاٌ حلها في أسرع وقت لأهمية الوضوع


----------



## magda (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا
الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## هيثم سعيد رجب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بخير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم سعيد رجب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dica1011 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مقدما أخى الحبيب وكل عام وانت طيب معذرة الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## dica1011 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لمن يريد تحميل نسخة كاملة تعمل بصورة دقيقة يحمل برنامج فيوس أة ايميول وشكرا


----------



## faris_under (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ولكب الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## حسن احمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا
الروابط لا تعمل ارجو التوضيح*​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Islam Fath El Bab (5 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل 
برجاء رفع الملفات مره أخري


----------



## محمد ملك (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magda (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا
الروابط لاتعمل 
الروابط لاتعمل ارجو توضيح عملية التنزيل 
كثير من المشتركين قالوا الروابط لاتعمل ولكن لم يتم الرد
والذين شكروا فقط لماذا


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## magnum1272003 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل نتامل التحديث وشكرا000000000000000


----------



## mouh (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل ارجو توضيح عملية التنزيل لان الموضوع مهم جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب يرجى تحديث الروابط
ولكم جزيل الشكر00000000000000000000


----------



## حمزهههههه (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط مش شغاله يا ريت تترفع من جديد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng. taha (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا أخى هذه الروابط لا تفتح 
أرجوا الرد
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عمادعبداللة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

للاسف الروابط لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eedbakr (14 يناير 2010)

متشكرييين جدا بس فين الروابط


----------



## kembel67 (16 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل 
برجاء رفع الملفات مره أخري


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط غير شغال


----------



## mohammedsharaby (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل نتامل التحديث وشكرا


----------



## مهندس126 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (4 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل 
برجاء رفع الملفات مره أخري


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير اخوي وكل الاخوان


----------



## فادي ابو النصر (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

